# Amplificador AUDISON de 2 watts



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

Buenas!
Revolviendo los archivos de simulación encontré este esquema de un amplificador *AUDISON *de 2 watts. El circuito es bastante, bastante bueno...considerando que tiene realimentación de corriente y es un esquema de 1978. De este ampli se vendían las plaquetas ya armadas, y es la que ven en la foto de abajo a la extrema derecha:

Ver el archivo adjunto 16320

En la foto hay algunas "modernizaciones" que hice cuando lo reparé hace algunos años y esas modificaciones están contempladas en el esquema a continuación:



Este amplificador esteba catalogado como de 2 watts sobre 4 ohms alimentado con 12V, así que con 8 ohms tira mas o menos la mitad de esa potencia (pero yo lo alimento con 15V). 
A continuación les paso unas simulaciones de la distorsión alcanzada con 4 ohms (en rojo) y sobre 8 ohms (en verde), donde pueden ver que - tal como predice D. Self - la distorsión es mayor sobre 4Ω que sobre 8Ω debido al efecto Early y otras yerbas. Tengan que en cuenta que las cifras de distorsión son MUY buenas considerando la simpleza del diseño y la ausencia de regulación del punto de trabajo (bias)...del orden de 0.1%



La ganancia de este ampli es alta...sobre los 30dB, así que con 150mV de excitación ya tienen la salida del ampli casi al mango.

Bueno, lo único que no les dejo es el PCB por que no lo he hecho, ya que es un circuito comercial que venía armado, pero con la primer foto y un poco de inteligencia, cualquiera puede replicar el PCB...y colaborar con el foro .

De todas formas, hay unos cuantos temas ya creados que buscan un ampli de esta potencia para propósitos "escolares", así que este es un buen ejemplo de un circuito viejo y de muy buena operatividad...algo que es muy útil para un práctico ...tanto mas cuanto es posible armarlo por $20.00 (en Argentina al 12/2010), claro sin incluir la fuente de alimentación...

También les dejo los archivos de simulación con SIMETRIX v5.2 o posterior para los que quieran jugar y aprender algunas cosas sin quemar nada.

Que la fuerza los acompañe


----------



## crimson (Dic 14, 2010)

Está bueno para un receptor QRP, siempre me molestó usar integrados en la salida de audio, como el LM386, me parecen como que le quitan "mística". En el próximo receptor lo incorporo y paso los datos. Gracias Eza. Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2010)

! Que épocas aquellas ¡ 

Lindo y "Añejo" aporte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

Gracias a ustedes por comentar!!!!
Esa plaqueta, junto con el trafo que está a la izquierda fué lo primero que hice de "electrónica" cuando tenía 15 años...y recuerdo que me perseguí por que la tensión de DC era mayor que los 12V que requería el ampli (lo mismo que le pasa a varios principiantes ahora), así que un "técnico" de cerca de casa lo bajó a 12V con una resistencia y un capacitor...y yo decía..."uhhhh...que mostro!!!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.
En verdad...lo volví a la vida por que me hacía caer un lagrimón....

PD: Crimson. si hacés el PCB, subilo para que quede completo 

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Dic 14, 2010)

Por supuesto, lo único "difícil" va a ser reemplazar los disipadores de los BC de salida, habrá que inventar algo con una planchuela de aluminio y bastante grasa siliconada, aunque hay un equipo de esta época, el KEISS M8 que los tenía al aire, sin ningún disipador y daba muy buen volumen y han durado más de 25 años... así que veremos qué hacemos. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Por supuesto


Gracias! 



crimson dijo:


> lo único "difícil" va a ser reemplazar los disipadores de los BC de salida, habrá que inventar algo con una planchuela de aluminio y bastante grasa siliconada,


Tal cual! Son un pelmazo esos disipadores para TO-92 que ya no se encuentran...aunque creo que tengo uno por ahí tirado. Yo alguna vez habí apensado en una planchuela gruesa de aluminio con unos agujeros donde entraban los transistores y otros agujeros roscados a 90º para meter un tornillo que los apriete un poco...pero me parece que estoy viendo demasiado a Utilísima


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2010)

¡Muy bonito el circuito ese EZ!

Gracias por subirlo.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

Re lindo che tu primer proyecto y montaje  , creo que por algún lado debo tener una plaqueta de esas arrumbada por ahí con los mismos disipadores , que como es de 2 Watts . . . ¿ Para que me serviría  ? Creo que la saqué de un Winco o parecido.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

Gracias DOSME! Pero el montaje no era ese ...y gracias a Dios ya no existe. Era una caja de chapa que vendían en esas épocas, con la tapa anaranjada y unas ranuras de ventilación. La tapa hacía como una suerte de "visera" sobre el frente...en fin...un asco, pero era lo que daba el presupuesto (ni te cuento el bardo para hacerle los agujeros con un taladro manual de mi abuelo y una lima para agrandarlos). Y la fuente es una placa marca Lucero, que también venía armada y bastante barata...pero le cambié los diodos por que los que traía eran de museo , aunque es mas nueva que el amplificador...que en su época tenía los diodos y el filtro colgando del trafo....otro asco ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Gracias DOSME! Pero el montaje no era ese ...y gracias a Dios ya no existe. Era una caja de chapa que vendían en esas épocas, con la tapa anaranjada y unas ranuras de ventilación. La tapa hacía como una suerte de "visera" sobre el frente.


 
  Cieeeeertoooooooooo esas cajas que o eran negras o marrón oscuro , con la tapa y vicera naranja. Recuerdo haberlas utilizado *repetidas veces* para fuentes de autoestereo 

Saludos Eduardo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cieeeeertoooooooooo esas cajas que o eran negras o marrón oscuro , con la tapa y vicera naranja. Recuerdo haberlas utilizado *repetidas veces* para fuentes de autoestereo


TAL CUAL!!!! Para eso las usaban, para fuentes de autoestéreo!!! La mía era color "crema" con la tapa naranja...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Saludos Eduardo


Saludos a vos y que estés bien!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2010)

Para los memoriosos:
Había un amplificador con AC167/68 que si se le desconectaba el parlante tenía grandes posibilidades de quemarse  ¿ Esquema ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Para los memoriosos:*
> Había un amplificador con AC167/68 que si se le desconectaba el parlante tenía grandes posibilidades de quemarse


  ....no me acuerdo....yo era muy chico  
Naaaa...pero empecé con todo silicio, menos el ampli de la Lupin que usaba los *2SB56 * ...pucha que estoy viejo....ya me acuerdo de cosas de hace 35 años pero nó de lo que hice ayer....




De que estaba hablando?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para los memoriosos:
> Había un amplificador con AC167/68 que si se le desconectaba el parlante tenía grandes posibilidades de quemarse  ¿ Esquema ?


 

Porque era de los primeros sin transformador de salida , mi abuelo me contó


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ....no me acuerdo....yo era muy chico


A mi me lo contó mi abuelo  


> Naaaa...pero empecé con todo silicio, menos el ampli de la Lupin que usaba los *2SB56 * ...pucha que estoy viejo....ya me acuerdo de cosas de hace 35 años pero nó de lo que hice ayer....


Si no lo ubicas, NO te perdés de nada, era una basura. 


> De que estaba hablando?



¿ Y Candela ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Porque era de los primeros sin transformador de salida , mi abuelo me contó


Nop, Transformerless

Yo la "Porquería" mas vieja que tuve fue un amplificador híbrido de la portentosa potencia de 2W, pero muy, muy bien echo, muy prolijo, la cubierta en lugar de epoxi era como la tapa de un TO3 y la placa enchufable.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Si quieren, les saco fotos (no escanear porque no tengo scanner -en realidad tengo pero sin la fuente lo que me obliga a usar la fuente del laboratorio ........ mmmmmmmm laqué? la fuente del yerta, ta bién), a los circuitos con semiconductores siemes con los AC187 y AC188.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2010)

Si a la máquina de fotos le habilitás el macro o micro , podés escanear cualquier cosa Tiger 

Lo más viejo que tuve fué una radio en kit que había armado mi tio. Gabinete de cuero cosido estilo Hitachi , chasis de chapa , *ZÓCALOS*  para los transistores de germanio y armado estilo valvular 

Yo la usaba de probador de transistores


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 14, 2010)

Yo lo más viejo que tuve no lo puedo decir, ya que se van a c..ar de risa, sobre todo los lemures 
Si algún día me animo subiré alguna foto/escaneada jajajajajjaja (eso sí, previa colocación del interruptor en micro/macro aunque creo que la cámara esta no lo tiene).
Para que te vayas dando una idea, el parlante no es redondo y está accionado por un piolín (original).


----------



## crimson (Dic 15, 2010)

Esta es la primera idea,la placa queda de 5,5cm x 4,75cm. En el transcurso de la semana lo armo y posteo las fotos. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2010)

Buenísimo!!! Muchas gracias! y esperamos los resultados de tu ensayo!


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 15, 2010)

Muy bueno eza. Tengo una pregunta. Con 2 watt es suficiente para armar 2 satélites de un sistema 2.1 si el "sub" (jaja) está hecho con un TDA2005? Es para parlantes de 2 1/4 pulgadas (los de los parlantes de PC)..
Gracias por compartir!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2010)

Si...supongo que no hay ningún problema en hacer eso, aunque para esos parlantes malos yo usaría un TDA2822...ese chiquito que anda por ahí. Con este ampli, y si le das un poco de manija, vas a dejar los conos pegados en la pared de tu casa...


----------



## crimson (Ene 6, 2011)

Bueno, después de las Fiestas pude retomar los experimentos. Aquí va la versión 1 del ampli Audison de 2W de Eza. Estoy sin instrumental por el momento, porque estoy refaccionando el taller, pero no pude con las ganas e hice algunas pruebas a oído. Para empezar da buena potencia para lo que es, empecé con un parlantito de TV y terminé conectándole un Samson RS15, mis compañeros (acostumbrados a mis locuras) no podían creer el caudal de volumen que daba. Hasta ahí bien, casi sin calentar los transistores. El defecto es que se percibe mucho la distorsión por cruce a bajo volumen. Voy a probar agregando un diodo más entre las bases de los transistores. El sonido es *bueno*, pero a mi juicio como para un receptor de comunicaciones. Seguiré cuando tenga de nuevo el taller en condiciones, a ver hasta dónde podemos mejorarlo, hasta ahora va bien  Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Bueno, después de las Fiestas pude retomar los experimentos. Aquí va la versión 1 del ampli Audison de 2W de Eza. Estoy sin instrumental por el momento, porque estoy refaccionando el taller, pero no pude con las ganas e hice algunas pruebas a oído. Para empezar da buena potencia para lo que es, empecé con un parlantito de TV y terminé conectándole un Samson RS15, mis compañeros (acostumbrados a mis locuras) no podían creer el caudal de volumen que daba. Hasta ahí bien, casi sin calentar los transistores.


Me alegro que ande joya. Yo se la pegué con un Audifiel 6x9 (muuuuy viejo) y lo sacudía para todas partes, así que suena bastante bien, pero este parlante era de 4Ω.



crimson dijo:


> El defecto es que se percibe mucho la distorsión por cruce a bajo volumen. Voy a probar agregando un diodo más entre las bases de los transistores. El sonido es *bueno*, pero a mi juicio como para un receptor de comunicaciones. Seguiré cuando tenga de nuevo el taller en condiciones, a ver hasta dónde podemos mejorarlo, hasta ahora va bien


Eso me llama la atención, por que al mío yo lo barrí en amplitud con el osciloscopio y aún a muy bajo nivel no había signos de distorsión por cruce .
Pero ahora que miro un poco, veo que le has *poroteado *algunas resistencias. Esa de 47Ω que vos le has puesto 39 era mas o menos critica para los distorsión, así que antes de meter otro diodo, subí un poco esa resistencia...
También bajale un poco las R de emisor, que son de 0.47Ω y vos tenés 1Ω, por que eso puede hacer que el potencial del diodo no alcance a polarizar bien en clase AB.

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Ene 6, 2011)

Sí, tengo que ir a comprar resistencias de esos valores, usé las más parecidas que tenía nomás como para oír qué pasaba, pero el resultado es prometedor, apenas pueda se viene la versión II. Audison 2W strikes again...je. Saludos C


----------



## DanielU (Ene 6, 2011)

Ahh que lindo, antes de irse a dormir ponerse a modificar un ampli .

Logre sacarle 1.1W a 8Ω - Fo=1KHz:

C2: 1µF
C3: 680µF
C6: 100µF
R10: 220Ω
R5: 39Ω (un preset de 100ohm seria lindo)
R4: 1.72kΩ
R3:3.3kΩ
BD139 por BC337
BD140 por BD327


Consumo 200mA a 15V
BW: ≈ 21Hz - 37KHz  -0.5dB
Es plano desde 120Hz hasta 7.5KHz
THD: 0.454% @1KHz
≈0.45 @100Hz
1.21%@10KHz
2.8@20KHz

Saludos, a la tarde diseño el pcb


----------



## gerardoyo (Nov 15, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Buenas!
> Revolviendo los archivos de simulación encontré este esquema de un amplificador *AUDISON *de 2 watts. El circuito es bastante, bastante bueno...considerando que tiene realimentación de corriente y es un esquema de 1978. De este ampli se vendían las plaquetas ya armadas, y es la que ven en la foto de abajo a la extrema derecha:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 16320
> ...



pss:disculpa, de que valor son las resistencias R6 y R7, estoy consiguiendo los materiales para hacer ese ampli pero me faltan esas dos, espero su pronta respuesta saludos:buenpost:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2012)

gerardoyo dijo:


> pss:disculpa, de que valor son las resistencias R6 y R7, estoy consiguiendo los materiales para hacer ese ampli pero me faltan esas dos, espero su pronta respuesta saludos:buenpost:


 
Son de 0,47 Ohms

Saludos !


----------



## gerardoyo (Nov 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son de 0,47 Ohms
> 
> Saludos !



 gracias lo arme y quedo de lujo, solo ke me vendieron resistencia de 1Ω en ves de .5 y si se sube mucho el volumen se distorciona el sonido, se debera a esas resistencias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2012)

Ponelas de a dos en paralelo y te queda 0,5 Ohms


----------



## gerardoyo (Nov 17, 2012)

sii eso ise :buenpost:





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponelas de a dos en paralelo y te queda 0,5 Ohms



brother aun presento distorsion de que valor es la capacitor que va a a el parlante??


----------



## juansalvo94 (Nov 17, 2012)

Holas

Podrian cambiarse los transistores de salida por unos BD139/140? Solo para hacer que se fijen mas facilmente a un disipador... de cambiarlos, habria que hacer mucho recalculo de la malla de salida? Nunca tuve el gusto de calcular un amplificador y por lo tanto no tengo idea de como hacerlo, sepan disculpar la ignorancia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 17, 2012)

No es posible hacer eso por que la Hfe de los BD es MUY inferior a la de los BC y se va a ir al diablo la polarización de la etapa de salida.
Por otra parte, ese amplificador es casi un juguete para aprender y practicar sobre amplificación de audio, pero la potencia que entrega (sin distorsión apreciable) es MUY REDUCIDA, del orden de 1 watt, y no se justifica hacer cambios de ese tipo sin un recálculo/rediseño casi completo.
Usalo tal como está que así anda bien, pero no quieras lograr maravillas con él por que el diseño no lo permite.


----------



## LucioSeb (Feb 25, 2014)

hola, una consulta. que seria 1m, 4,7m??...microfaradios?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2014)

LucioSeb dijo:


> hola, una consulta. que seria 1m, 4,7m??...microfaradios?


En el modelo la letra *m *significa *mili = 1/1000* de la unidad (ohm, faradio, etc). Por ejemplo:
R6=470m Ohm = 0.47Ω
C5=4.7m Faradio = 4700 µF
.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 25, 2014)

Hola estimado Dr. Zoidberg,Ese amplifificador me suena de mis tiempos mozos El original no venia en el manual de transistors de texas y el modulito de audison  usaba transistores texas???.(por no decir que lo sacaron de ahí.)
Quizas alguien que conserve intactas sus neuronas pueda evacuar esta duda existencial


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2014)

Nop... son diferentes. El Audison que está en la foto tiene todos trasistores FAPESA (BCxxx). El Texas de 2 watts _*lo subí acá*_ y tiene un esquema parecido pero con ajuste de Iq que este no tiene. Ahí también está la foto del PCB que tengo en casa desde que era niño


----------



## LucioSeb (Feb 26, 2014)

Hola a todos, les comento que realice este circuito, lo alimento con 12V, reemplace el transistor BC337 por un BC637, las resistencias R6 y R7 son de 0.47 Ohms - 5w...el problema es que el sonido sale pero entre cortado y con muy poca potencia. podra ser por el transistor?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2014)

LucioSeb dijo:


> Hola a todos, les comento que realice este circuito, lo alimento con 12V, reemplace el transistor BC337 por un BC637, las resistencias R6 y R7 son de 0.47 Ohms - 5w...el problema es que el sonido sale pero entre cortado y con muy poca potencia. podra ser por el transistor?


Podrían ser taaantas cosas..... diodo mal puesto, transistores incorrectos, transistores defectuosos, capacitores dañados o muy viejos... etc, etc, etc. Te toca a vos verificar que es lo que hay mal, por que este ampli ya está probado y funciona, así que si no te anda, algo mal habrás hecho.


----------



## crimson (Abr 20, 2016)

Les acerco un nuevo experimento, un amplificador de audio con componentes discretos de 3/4 de Watt, muy buena calidad de audio y armado en una placa cortada a cutter, sin percloruro, ideal para el que recién se inicia. METODO PFL Veamos el circuito:

Lo que hay que tener en cuenta de este amplificador es regular la corriente de reposo, lo tengo andando a 6mA, suficiente para que la distorsión por cruce no se note y disipen poco los transistores de salida.

 Vemos la plaqueta, recuerden importarla a un Word y llevarla a la medida correcta, de 8cm x 7 cm:

Y una imagen de la disposición de los componentes en la placa:

Vemos ahora la placa vista de abajo:

¡Simple y sencillo! Encima suena bien.
Saludos C


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Jul 21, 2022)

Hola a todos.
Me permito el atrevimiento de añadir un comentario que estimo puede ser útil, aprovechando una plaqueta que ya tenía, armé este amplificador de 3/4 de Watt, pero he profanado el diseño de Crimson al utilizar una etapa de salida que ya tenía armada (BD136+BD140 + resistencias de 1 Ohm) y un preset de 500 Ohms en lugar de la resistencia de 100 Ohms y se oye muy bonito para lo pequeño que es.
¡Gracias Crimson!
Me ha ayudado a jugar un poco y a aprender un poco también.
En cuanto al Texas de 2W, lo armé pero oscila horriblemente y quedó archivado.
Saludos cordiales.


----------

